# Sick fish



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would think you guys would know more about this subject than anyone so what do you think?
I am so paranoid that I only buy my fish flown inat $10.50 a Lb , unless I am eating damn near minnows , crawfish , and bream from a spring feed creek.
I mean words like lesions, external parasites, odd pigmentation patterns, and diseased livers and ovaries. These may be signs of compromised immune systems in fish that are expending their energy dealing with toxins
raise a few red flags

how safe are the fish in the gulf?

http://www.pnj.com/article/20110508...scientists?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

HisName said:


> I would think you guys would know more about this subject than anyone so what do you think?
> I am so paranoid that I only buy my fish flown inat $10.50 a Lb , unless I am eating damn near minnows , crawfish , and bream from a spring feed creek.
> I mean words like lesions, external parasites, odd pigmentation patterns, and diseased livers and ovaries. These may be signs of compromised immune systems in fish that are expending their energy dealing with toxins
> raise a few red flags
> ...


Where are your "flown in" fish coming from? I know that the grouper and snapper I ate tonight were healthy because I caught them and filleted them. I can't say the same for anything in any grocery store, seafood market, or restaurant. I also know the vast majority of fish flown in from asian countries are raised in raw sewage and aren't tested by the FDA. Think about that the next time you order talapia.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if they are safe. I believe they are not. I won't eat saltwater fish at all anymore, especially from the Gulf of Mexico. I'll stick to the freshwater fish. 
Reminds me of what I saw on tv. There's this guy saying "just tell the people the fish are safe, they'll believe the Gov't. and they will start buying and eating them. But if they (fish) aren't safe, by the time health problems arise, we can blame it on something else". 
Who knows what'll happen to people from eating these tainted fish from the Gulf and Bays around here, 5-10 yrs down the road?? Maybe what the fish look like in the PNJ newspaper today?? I surely pray not...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> Where are your "flown in" fish coming from? I know that the grouper and snapper I ate tonight were healthy because I caught them and filleted them. I can't say the same for anything in any grocery store, seafood market, or restaurant. I also know the vast majority of fish flown in from asian countries are raised in raw sewage and aren't tested by the FDA. Think about that the next time you order talapia.


 

I go once a week and buy the Costa Rica Grouper that is flown in 3 times each week at Joe Patties. 

I have been doing this since the spill.

I know I have no claim with BP but my Fish bill tripled.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you know the freshwater fish are any safer? Are herbicides, fertilizers, and sewage in the parts per thousand safer for you than oil in the parts per trillion? Unless you guys control the water source, the gulf, imo, is safer than any bay, bayou, pond, or stream. But hey, its all opinion.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> How do you know the freshwater fish are any safer? Are herbicides, fertilizers, and sewage in the parts per thousand safer for you than oil in the parts per trillion? Unless you guys control the water source, the gulf, imo, is safer than any bay, bayou, pond, or stream. But hey, its all opinion.


Good question

The small fish and crustaceans I enjoy in small quantities are from my spring fed pond or the creek that runs through my land which originates 7 miles away in Walnut Hill as a spring.

I have looked it all over with Google Earth and walked most of it and see no run off.

I am a Fish Guy. I can never eat enough but am very concerned with this new problem on top of the Mercury problem we already had


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

HisName said:


> I go once a week and buy the Costa Rica Grouper that is flown in 3 times each week at Joe Patties.
> 
> I have been doing this since the spill.
> 
> I know I have no claim with BP but my Fish bill tripled.


You may want to research what fish other countries label "grouper" and how often it is tested by the fda. I think the results may surprise you. I'll put a gulf gag up against any central american highlighter pink died grouper fillet. If I did catch an apparently unhealthy fish, I certainly wouldn't keep them and likely would avoid that reef in the near future. Although scientists have said in the same paper you linked that the toxins from the spill can't be passed on to humans through consumption.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

gator7_5 said:


> How do you know the freshwater fish are any safer? Are herbicides, fertilizers, and sewage in the parts per thousand safer for you than oil in the parts per trillion? Unless you guys control the water source, the gulf, imo, is safer than any bay, bayou, pond, or stream. But hey, its all opinion.


 
Can't say for sure about the pond, but the water is clear, and NONE of the fish look like the ones in today's paper. 
I'm not trying to sway anyone in their choice of food or where they buy from. This is just my personal choice I've chose for my family and myself. 
I also believe Rick Scott is in cahoots with the oil industries by refusing to join the classaction suit with BP and the others, to force them to clean our waters they messed up, and pay what they've taken from our way of life here on the Gulf coast.. 
I don't want to rile any feathers or start anything. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

gator7_5 said:


> You may want to research what fish other countries label "grouper" and how often it is tested by the fda. I think the results may surprise you. I'll put a gulf gag up against any central american highlighter pink died grouper fillet. If I did catch an apparently unhealthy fish, I certainly wouldn't keep them and likely would avoid that reef in the near future


 "Although scientists have said in the same paper you linked that the toxins from the spill can't be passed on to humans through consumption."

Exactly what they want you to believe. Remember, this is the Government your quoting. 
How many toxins are in crude? If you drink contaminated water, you'll get sick. If you eat contaminated food, you'll get sick. 
I saw on ch.10 news, there in La, when they were testing fish. Remember, they were smelling the fish?? If they had oil smell, they trashed them. 
What happens when the fish isn't cooked throughly?? You can't get toxins that way?
I beg the differ. I don't condem anyone for choosing to eat or not eat the fish. It's their choice. Mine happens to be not to eat them.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Can't say for sure about the pond, but the water is clear, and NONE of the fish look like the ones in today's paper.
> I'm not trying to sway anyone in their choice of food or where they buy from. This is just my personal choice I've chose for my family and myself.
> I also believe Rick Scott is in cahoots with the oil industries by refusing to join the classaction suit with BP and the others, to force them to clean our waters they messed up, and pay what they've taken from our way of life here on the Gulf coast..
> I don't want to rile any feathers or start anything. This is just my personal opinion.


I don't think you'll rile feathers stating your opinion. Truth is that noone can say for sure wether the fish are safe anywhere unless you test each one. The fillets I cleaned yesterday were apparently fine. The fish were healthy and fat, and the guts appeared normal. I had zero reservations about cleaning and eating them and cooking them for mothers day.. The only thing I know is that they were caught in the gulf. I don't know what body of water any fish is caught in that I buy. No matter what a label says. I'll roll my dice on fish I catch from both the gulf and lower perdido bay. To each his own.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Exactly, that's why it goes back to personal preference. 
But what about the Mercury level in the fish? They say eat only "x" amount of ounces for adults, and less for children. 
Wow, that was enough for me back then. I'm sure the level is higher now too. Plus, you can't cook/heat it out of the meat.
So that's why I do not believe the Govt. about the oil. They've said there is carcinogens in crude, that we have no idea of it's effect on humans, much less the tolerate levels. 
Again, I pray for All.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

All good points.
your advantage is that you guys fish , and I only once did.

25' Christcraft OMC out drive with a 350 Chevy from Five Flags Late model Sportsman's class that would geter up on plane , but now I am older and have lost my confidence in the local fish , and sold the boat.

I am fully aware of Vietnam and Asian Fish being tainted and mislabeled and I will not eat them , but the countries were so beautiful when i was there.

I have known Frank Pattie for a long time and he stands behind this grouper. I Fabricated parts for him and his son Frankie back in the late 70's building Pattie Boats.

all of you think about this and that is why I wanted to hear from the guys pulling the fish up , just how much of this you are seeing and what your thoughts are.

My Northern Neighbor is Steve who owns Steve's Farms . I can fish there or just buy his fish cleaned etc. but Grouper and Snapper are my choice.

http://www.stevesfarm.net/index.html

Hard to believe a couple of years ago I had so many options , now they are few and questionable.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Sealark is saying that nothing is wrong.. Im sure he is right.


----------



## fish n buddy (Aug 17, 2009)

*sickfish*

lets use a little common sence do you not think as much testing that they have done on fish if there were sick fish out there at least one would come up possitive for oil there is so many branches of oceanatic people testing fish someone would of said something by now even if the gov was trying to hide it the news media would be all over that story i wouldnt be supprised that they didnt have there own test done iam eating it catch more grouper:thumbup:


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

With season being closed so long, there have to be lots more throwbacks than there used to be.

If the throwbacks are being injured by being caught (maybe repeatedly) subjected to the bends, (maybe repeatedly), being handled (maybe repeatedly) and being deflated and unhooked (maybe repeatedly) then it is small wonder that many snapper are sick.

Are non-red-snapper also showing injury/disease signs?

Joraca


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

The fish pictured in the pnj are from a friend of mine. He is a commercial fisherman and owns 3% of the national red snapper quota. These fish were caught within 20 miles of pensacola pass. He has caught about 50 fish like these.

We caught a 73.2 lb cobia the day before easter with a piece of mass being excreated from her liver that weighed approx. 1/2-3/4 lbs. These signs are not just from reef fish they are from migrating fish as well.

That fishes internal organs were given to jim cowan (lsu),
robert turpin also collected a piece of the mass and sent it to texas a&m.

Still waiting on the results.

By the way the fwc research lab in st. Pete said "get rid of it
throw it away, we don't want it" wtf !!!!!

The feeling is that if you don't know the truth you will believe the bp press that all is fine. (just ask the people in alaska.

Bottom line - any fish that you kill should be examined completely (liver, body cavity, ect...) if you find anything unusual please call me @ (850) 982-7092 and i will help you get your fish tested by someone that has not been bought by bp.

Spike


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Best Defense said:


> The fish pictured in the pnj are from a friend of mine. He is a commercial fisherman and owns 3% of the national red snapper quota. These fish were caught within 20 miles of pensacola pass. He has caught about 50 fish like these.
> 
> We caught a 73.2 lb cobia the day before easter with a piece of mass being excreated from her liver that weighed approx. 1/2-3/4 lbs. These signs are not just from reef fish they are from migrating fish as well.
> 
> ...



This should be a sticky.. Thanks for the post and for your efforts in searching for the truth.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Joraca said:


> With season being closed so long, there have to be lots more throwbacks than there used to be.
> 
> If the throwbacks are being injured by being caught (maybe repeatedly) subjected to the bends, (maybe repeatedly), being handled (maybe repeatedly) and being deflated and unhooked (maybe repeatedly) then it is small wonder that many snapper are sick.
> 
> ...


I agree- there are more throwbacks then ever, we have joe public poking holes god knows where on fish to 'vent' them with no real instructions/training. Hell- the smaller snapper could even be starving to death competing for food given how the stock assessments show increased numbers and fish averaging 2 lbs heavier. Of course the end result is the experts raise the commercial quotas and shorten the recreational season. 

On another note, I can say that the water inshore (<10 miles) in PC area this spring has been as clean and as clear I can remember for years- Of course this is likely attributable to the lack of precipitation and stormwater dumping into the esturaries as the bays are also much clearer than normal. 

And just curious on the cobia that was excreting a mass from her liver- did it in anyway resemble this?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Out of the fish I have speared I haven't seen any problems, as she quoted me saying, but I do know people are catching ones that appear to have some severe problems. 

I hope it doesn't become a widespread problem and the fish become unsafe to eat.


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Neuby, regardless of annual catch limits, commercial is awarded 51%, rec 49. The problem recreational has: average weight of red snapper and the # of rec fishermen are increasing therefore the limit, measured in pounds, is reached earlier resulting in a shorter season. Answer: limited entry, i.e., lottery, stamps etc. Commercial has a moratorium on new permits, fixed # of participants, therefore when ACLs increase, each participant receives additional quota. With a limited entry for recreational each year, increased ACLs means a longer rec season and/or increase bag limit. By the way, if I harvest larger fish I reach my quota in a shorter time and my season ends, just like rec.

Venting tools were required beginning 6/08 and we didn't observe marks/lesions until this spring.

I agree with Best Defense, there may be problems with the health of GOM fish due to the spill. Don’t we need to find out? It’s obvious that incomplete information is already effecting consumer interest.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

Please refer to my post about the right questions being asked. It's in general discission section. Don't get me started on the increased levels of soluble lead on public reefs caused by sinkers and jigs being broken off. Areas of the country have forbidden lead shot for duck hunting as it settles to the bottom and the ducks ingest it causing health issues fot the ducks. All in all our stewardship of our resources needs to be less reactive and thought out more thoroughly as to what consequences we may have created long term.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I expend a lot of my time and resources to go fishing because I enjoy it so much. I also eat what I catch and since the spill I have noticed no change in the fish that I have brought home. Some people are catching fish with lesions etc but I haven't seen any in the fish I've caught or seen caught. It may be due to the fact that I almost always fish to the South and East of Destin. Later this month I'll start running out to the Nipple down to the Spur and with luck I'll keep catching healthy good eating fish.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

lbhuntly- 
I understand the commercial/recreational allocation but question how the recreational catches are quantified. Fishing out of PC I have never myself experienced a FWC officer or anyone else monitoring catches at any ramp I have used nor have I known anyone else that has experienced the same. I have been stopped by FWC by boat, which will check bag limits and size limits, but never have recorded weight or length. 

On different note does it really make sense to complete stock assessments by unit (i.e. # of fish) then set the regulations based on volume/weight (i.e. # of pounds)? I also acknowledge that a healthy fish population needs a distribution that includes larger fish, but the recreational regulations (2 per person) as well as economic factors such as fuel prices likely result in few actual trips and also encourage anglers to release the smaller fish in hope of landing larger fish. I think when the limit was 4 per person this was much less likely the case. I rather see the size limit eliminated and the focus being on anglers keeping the first 4 fish they landed, rather than the biggest 2 which likely results in multiple fish being hooked, handled, vented if necessary, then released.

So is the recreational allocation actually being reached each year; perhaps, but who really knows? I do think we can generally agree that the red snapper population is I good as most of us can remember. I personally have been fishing the gulf recreationally for 20+ years and I have to thing back the late 80's to recall red snapper being as numerous as today, though I would say the average size may be larger now.

Regarding the oil spill, it is my understanding there has essentially been no scientific proof that any fish, healthy or sick has had signs of hydrocarbons. In the PC area, we essentially had no real effects from the oil spill other than tarballs, some of which made it to the beach at times. Anyone from the Texas coast will tell you that tarballs on the beach have been an everyday occurance for their entire lives. I realize that there is the possibility that closer to the horizon site, there is a greater potential for spill related effects, but I have an issue with the one size fits all aproach that GOMFMC often implements as they did last year during the spill. 

I do agree 100% that the important thing is the public is not misinformed on the effects. I still today prefer gulf seafood over seafood from anywhere else in the world whether that be finfish, crustacean or mollusk. Anyone who has seen a fish farm cest pool in person will certainly think twice about choosing that over 'wild caught' seafood, unless they simply do not have a choice based on geography. 

I also am very much aware that there are liberal interests that simply do not want anyone to fish and they will use incendents like the horizon spill as an excuse to advance their agendas and I believe that this occurred to some extent last summer with the closures. Unfortunately these same people cause the commercial and recreational anglers interests to get misaligned when the media picks up on thier questioning such as the safety of gulf seafood after the oil spill. For example, as a commercial angler it is vital that the public be assured the fish you catch and deliver to market is safe, even if it means temporary closures of gulf area waters. However, as a recreational angler and lifetime GOM resident, I feel confident in eating anything I catch after I clean and essentially examined it- very much similar to discarding an oyster after shucking it when you can tell it may be bad. Peronsally I have yet to have any issues with any fish I have caught since the horizon spill and I feel 100% comfortable eating all of it and I am tired of the government trying to protect me from myself or at least operating and making rules under that guise.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks neuby , was a good read . the Toxins they dumped on the oil concerns me just as much. 
I eat East Coast and Alaskin Fish when i can.

I am sure if I still fished myself I would evaluate each fish I cought and feel better about it


this is the Coast Rican Grouper


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Obviously some legit folks are catching some fish with some issues, however....I work on boats in orange beach one of which(6pack boat) would catch/release snapper on knocker/sow rigs and they are so thick you can pretty much walk on them daily you could even catch them on topwater on large public wrecks with a cane pole. probably was releasing/venting 20-60 fish per trip on about 20 trips on that boat and had zero with lesions or discolorations...I am on another boat (multi-passenger) boat now and have hit the sw of OBA to 40 miles twice for beeliners etc...and have also had zero incident...I did a catch a scamp yesterday who had an off pattern(not necc unusual) but caught 2 more who were fine. Have also caught quite a few juvi snappers on the newer spots or while fishing for beeliners.My point is obviously these fish are not everywhere (yet anyways) and perhaps _rare_...Noone I know has caught one and we all talk

so...

Like the whale that died in the oil slick:

*"Still waiting on the results"


*Always seems to be the answer, why exactly does it take so long to get the results???? Again I know these are legit reports, I have been fishing here for near 40 years 25 of those in the GOM and have never seen the discolorations as in the pics and have some concern but I am not ready to call the spill the culprit of it just yet...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ive seen nothing wrong with any of my fish. And they taste GOOOOD to.


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Best Defense*

Bottom line - any fish that you kill should be examined completely (liver, body cavity, ect...) if you find anything unusual please call me @ (850) 982-7092 (850) 982-7092 d i will help you get your fish tested by someone that has not been bought by bp.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.wkrg.com/gulf_oil_spill/article/are-gulf-fish-sick1/1206836/May-10-2011_6-33-pm/


I just got done saying this and even saw that camera guy today ...Also

I heard they got the test results back from the discolored fish, horrible disease:

Feinbergscrewedmetheleoma :whistling:

Good news it it seems to be located just off pensacola, the rest of the gulf is fine and you have to be a commercial fisherman to fill a tub of 'em


Just kidding, but hey when you have released 1000 healthy snapper in 30 days and aint seen sh#T , you got to wonder if that is what is causing itAND in this case I hope that is what it is....Im going to call the
media tomorrow with a livewell/pen full of red tail and no tail pinfish on there last fin and see what I can get stirred up.

"Corexit causes panfish to resort to cannibalism"


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The red tail and no tail Pin Fish sounds like they have been left in the bait pen too long.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim said:


> The red tail and no tail Pin Fish sounds like they have been left in the bait pen too long.


Duh - /sarcasm


----------



## pcolareed (May 14, 2011)

This is Heather from the front page you guys are talking about. I know that article sounds scary but I am not so sure it's an issue for food consumption and human health. There aren't enough tests to verify. The testing I do is on the organs which no one eats- well don’t put them in a stew.. . Our bodies are designed to metabolize small amount of toxins and we are fine. Fish organs collect the toxins to metabolize, I hav'nt seen anything in the meat yet. In my opinion only, if a tourist comes in and eats a filet of fish or a dozen of oysters and leaves I truly believe the average body will metabolize what they ate. The exposure limits are the concern here, the local person who eats bottom dwelling or filter feeding organisms on an ongoing basis may have health effects demonstrated in other oil spill areas. If you’re a once a month gumbo eater, I really wouldn’t be too concern, if you eat this everyday, I would take caution. Right now my advanced tests are finding oil in the organs. Not pure oil but “metabolized” pertroleum hydrocarbons. These tests to me match the biological observations of the marine life I am seeing in the water. It doesn't mean fish are bad to eat. Commercial fishermen are smart, it's their reputation and license on the line, they aren't going to sell lesioned fish. They are going to retreive the fish in clean and open Gulf areas. It's commom sense though, if you see lesions on your fish, don't eat it. I wouldn't suggest eating Bay fish close to the submerged sites either. The Bay is more enclosed and less flushing than the Gulf.

Like I said there isn't enough data these tests cost $120 plus shipping. Some people fund this privately..So there is some data with the right tests but not enough to say fish are bad. I don’t think the mystery is solved yet but articles like this show pieces of the puzzle. I have never seen a lesioned fish I hope I have given you some insight. Once again don't let this article scare you.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iam sure the fish are perfectly safe to eat i eat gulf fish on a regular basis, like she said there not going to sell a sick fish, it has to go threw the commercial guys first then the fish house witch fish are packed intoo boxes one at a time then it has to go threw the hands of the seller then too the markets, these sick fish are all pulled too the side and discarded and sent off to labs not to restaurants:thumbsup:as for oysters i have no opinion, i would be more worried about eating imported fish raised in poop water..


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, when everyone can say positively, "The fish ARE safe to eat", opposed to saying "I'm sure, I think, I believe or I heard" the fish are okay to eat. Then that's the day my family and I will return to eating Gulf seafood. Not a day before !!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Well, when everyone can say positively, "The fish ARE safe to eat", opposed to saying "I'm sure, I think, I believe or I heard" the fish are okay to eat. Then that's the day my family and I will return to eating Gulf seafood. Not a day before !!!!!


I second that because your body unlike the report above is not supposed to process toxins, that is why there are more cases of cancer and other diseases each and every year.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you for the report Heather. Glad that you are monitoring.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

A marine biologist did not write that post. Im calling BS on this one. Its a grammatical nightmare.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*fish*

You just said it "she is a marine biologist". Not an English professor.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

my post are always a grammatical nightmare...its not that bad i only found 6 misspelled words


----------



## pcolareed (May 14, 2011)

*re:*

lol thanks a lot guys lol.:thumbup:. Yes, especially in a quick blog, I am a grammatical nightmare. I certainly do not claim to be perfect, especially in writing. lol That's OK, correct me (if you have that kind of time), it keeps me alert  Five O- I can't say the fish are safe or not- there really are not enough tests. It's good to err on the side of caution but if you eat it once in a while (like once a month) I wouldn't be concern- (NOT THE ORGANS). If you love fish and eat it everyday, well,I am not sure I would suggest or approve just yet. Oysters- lol like CatHunter- no comment. I would stick which Appalachiacola oysters for now. The agencies need to test out of State criteria and so there is more data on what's really going on. Cost is a factor and it took a while to figure out the RIGHT test to use. Anyone can test for oil but the results are different if you don't know WHAT to test for. Over 17 years research experience told me if the test do not fit the biological observations do differnt tests.. Which I did. Please remember like us, if the organs are overloaded with toxins then other areas of our bodies are affected, which may be where the lesions come from. Also, location is a big thing, are these fish from a bad area? I am curious if the lesions on these fish are an isolated case or if they are prevalent all over the Gulf. Has anyone seen any odd growths on the fish? I think when June comes around for recreational snapper season we may discover more information. Like I said commercial fishermen are smart and for their own reputation, they aren't going to sell bad fish. Also, could this be a BP claim set up? I don't rule out BP claims and some fishers finding bad fish in bad locations for that purpose. So I am cautious on this lesioned fish scare. Hamhands feel free to check my grammar. (Just kidding)


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

With all the bullshit washing down the Mississippi River, out into the Gulf, the BP oil spill may be the least of our worries...... With all the testing going on in the Gulf, there should be a great baseline to see what a major flood does to the Gulf, you would think!


Rock on

BillD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> With all the bullshit washing down the Mississippi River, out into the Gulf, the BP oil spill may be the least of our worries...... With all the testing going on in the Gulf, there should be a great baseline to see what a major flood does to the Gulf, you would think!
> 
> 
> Rock on
> ...


your right about that there will be some nasty stuff rolling out of that river, our poor gulf cant get a brake it seems like..


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://blog.al.com/live/2011/05/research_teams_offer_conflicti.html



> *Gulf research teams offer conflicting reports on health of red snapper*
> 
> ...
> *Scientists on the hunt for sickness since oil spill*
> ...


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> my post are always a grammatical nightmare...its not that bad i only found 6 misspelled words


That's rich.... 

rgd0913, with syntax like that you couldn't be an English muffin. 

I don't claim to be an expert on English but come on.. You need a graduate degree to become a biologist.

That lady owns a company locally, her reputation is at stake. Making such comments about human health and how it relates to the oil spill isn't in her scope of practice. The health of marine life, yes... She isn't a physician, she is a marine biologist. I highly doubt she would be willing to stick her neck out this far on this forum. 

I highly doubt it, but someone needs to fess up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It doesn't matter. No matter what is seen/found/heard, it's dispersant or crude. Kneejerk reactions will continue. It's DWH/BP's fault. Don't worry about the actual truth, be it WHOEVERS fault, or whatever is actually found. Don't want to eat the fish? Fine, it's a free world, don't. It's always easier to take the "The BP Boogie man" path rather than really seeking the truth.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

hamhands ,I knew a math prof. at So.Poly Tech, taught linear algebra couldn't write a letter to his mamma, didn't understand grammar much less the word "syntax".
If you get the gist of the article or post. Is grammar and spelling so important?Trying to make a point and offer information, accept it or not.No need to hack her on her grammar.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

rdg0913 said:


> hamhands ,I knew a math prof. at So.Poly Tech, taught linear algebra couldn't write a letter to his mamma, didn't understand grammar much less the word "syntax".
> If you get the gist of the article or post. Is grammar and spelling so important?Trying to make a point and offer information, accept it or not.No need to hack her on her grammar.


 I withdraw, no offense to Ms Reed. Just didnt feel right for some reason. Carry on.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea you guys are right prolly nuttin to worry about


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

all this talk about sick fish, I have not seen any, not in 67 bottom fishing trips since the oil spill. For the people that think they are everywhere I will bet them $1000 dollars that in a six hour fishing trip with 6 people you will not catch one single sick fish. Just add %10 to the bet for each person over 6.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Fairwaterfishing X2*

I agree totally with Fairwater. I'd have to look at our books to say how many trips we've made since the spill, but I'm yet to see one fish "sick."

In the last 3 months, we have caught over 3000 fish and not one exhibited any sign of "illness". A couple of years ago, we were catching a few Red Snappers that had what appeared to be a paracite in the roe sac. I reported this to our resident FWC biologist and was met with ambivilance. I'm wondering if these fish were not placed in some solution that caused this condition. 
:whistling:

www.aquaventurecharters.com 

Capt. Jim


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Some real good facts for us on the radio


LoL. "Facts" from Coast to Coast a radio show that most nights focuses on paranormal and subjects such as the occult. 

Great stuff when a portion of the gulf coast's economy and numerous peoples livelihoods depend upon the Gulf fishery.

Caught a few red snapper and mongos myself on Saturday and none were sick. 

Mark


----------

